# Erfahrungen Ijssel



## niersfischer93 (25. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir vorgenommen in diesem Jahr mal mein Glück an der Ijssel 
zu versuchen. Ich möchte hauptsächlich mit Kunstködern auf Barsch und Zander fischen. Hier soll es nicht darum gehen, dass ich irgendwelche Hotspots abgreifen möchte, sondern viel eher darum worauf ich mich einstellen sollte. Also wie schwer muss ich dort ungefähr fischen? Welche durchschnittlichen Größen der Fische sind zu erwarten? Ich habe am Wasser schon Leute getroffen, die von über 60 Zandern am Tag geredet haben. Wie plausibel diese Aussage ist wird sich ja vielleicht sogar in diesem Thread herausstellen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr hier einige Erfahrungen mit mir teilen würdet.

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil

niersfischer93


----------



## Gast (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen Ijssel*

Auf jeden Fall solltest du die ortsüblichen Regeln beachten, die unterscheiden sich ein wenig von denen der anderen Regionen.
Zander und Barsche wachsen da nicht besser ab als anderswo.
Du hast dich sicher verhört, nicht 60 Zander gefangen , sondern einen Zander von 60 cm |supergri
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und vielleicht die Ziele nicht ganz so hoch stecken und weniger das glauben was andere erzählen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen Ijssel*

60 Zander am Tag... Hört man öfter...auch dreistellig...
Ich weiß nicht ob das Angeln noch am dritten Tag spaß machen würde und ob man alles glauben kann...
Das ist vergleichbar wie Forellen aus dem Zuchtbecken...
Die Spannung wäre für mich aber weg, finde ich...
Sorry, habe mit Holland noch keine Erfahrung...

#h....


----------



## niersfischer93 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen Ijssel*

Schon mal danke für die Antworten. Also meine Ziele liegen beim besten Willen nicht bei 60 Fischen am Tag, ich bin froh, wenn ich mal einen pro Tag zum Landgang überreden kann.


----------



## zorra (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen Ijssel*



niersfischer93 schrieb:


> Schon mal danke für die Antworten. Also meine Ziele liegen beim besten Willen nicht bei 60 Fischen am Tag, ich bin froh, wenn ich mal einen pro Tag zum Landgang überreden kann.


..dann geh mal nach Youtube....ich geh angeln...Zander eskalieren....da haste schon mal was...schau dir an was Timo auf den Zähler hat...das sind aber Ausnahme Tage....wir hatten diese Jahr zu zweit einen Tag mit dem Boot 48stck bis 70cm.
gr.zorra​


----------



## Daniel1983 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen Ijssel*

HEy,

wie machen das Gewässer immer auf der Heimfahrt vom Vliet und Diep, haben schon ordentlich im 100er Bereich dort gefangen... das echt irre! Aber die Durschnittsgröße ist eher klein. 

TL


----------

